
Show HN: Simplest flexible loginless JavaScript app for splitting bar bills - fiatjaf
https://simple-split-bills.netlify.com/
======
karmakaze
If you want to make it more applicable, it would be good to let you enter
multiple amounts per person (and maybe a fraction), e.g. Alice and Bob split a
desert that Charlie didn't. Also rates for tax and tip.

~~~
fiatjaf
Good ideas. Thank you. I'll see how can I fit those without making it
enormously complex.

------
fiatjaf
Did this while learning Svelte! Source code is here:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/split](https://github.com/fiatjaf/split)

~~~
karmakaze
Awesome. Svelte's on my todo list.

Should've been in the title.

